# TwinCAT 2, KL6811 und Meanwell Meanwell DAP-04 DALI Konverter



## ADS_0x1 (28 April 2018)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe es endlich geschafft und mir eine KL6811 bei eBay zu einem vertretbaren Preis geschossen. Bereits mit meinen LED Bändern habe ich mir zwei HLG-240H-24B (dimmbar per PWM) gekauft, dann später noch zwei DAP-04 (4 Kanal DALI zu PWM Konverter). Nun habe ich zum Testen eine Schaltung aufgebaut und die DALI Klemme an meine CX9020 angeschlossen. Die Klemme wurde bereits in der HW-Konfiguration hinzugefügt und die Variablen verknüpft.

Die Verkabelung habe ich testweise nun wie folgt aufgebaut: 

DAP04 an AC-L und AC-N, DA+ an DALI+ der KL6811, DA- an DALI- der KL6811.

Anschließend in der KS2000 in den Optionen der Klemme nach Geräten  gesucht und dann... nichts...

Was mache ich falsch?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Blockmove (28 April 2018)

Ich kenn jetzt die Beckhoff-Klemme nicht, aber üblicherweise musst du die Geräte erst mal adressieren.
Was verbirgt sich hinter dem Adressierung-Button?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ADS_0x1 (28 April 2018)

Hi Blockmove, 

danke für die fixe Antwort. Ich habe die Adressierung mal probiert, leider auch erfolglos. Habe dann noch das zweite DAP getrennt, sodass ich nur 1 Gerät am DALI dran hängen habe und habe dann eine Einzeladressierung versucht - ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.





Viele Grüße!


----------



## Blockmove (28 April 2018)

Braucht die Klemme evtl. noch ein externes DALI-Netzteil?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (28 April 2018)

Ist integriert und kann unter Optionen ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet werden...

edit: 
Hier noch ein Foto aus der KS2000:


----------



## ohm200x (29 April 2018)

Hi

Mal zuvor „komplette Neuinstallation“ angeklickt?

Hab erst einmal mit der Klemme gearbeitet, ging aber nach kurzer Zeit ganz gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ADS_0x1 (29 April 2018)

Hallo ohm,

danke für die Antwort; habe das schon einmal ausprobiert, gerade eben noch einmal und leider wieder mit dem gleichen Ergebnis:



Viele Grüße!


----------



## Guga (3 Mai 2018)

eine gute Idee habe ich leider auch nicht.
Die Applikation Note (https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/Application_Notes/DK9221-0710-0031.pdf) hilft dir leider ja auch nicht weiter da du schon im ersten Schritt Probleme hast.
Die Basisfrage deshalb wie so oft: Verdrahtung überprüft? Denk daran die KL6821 ist nicht Pin-kompatible zur KL6811. Nicht das du hier in die falsche Ecke geschaut hast.

Guga


----------



## ADS_0x1 (3 Mai 2018)

Hallo Guga,

Verdrahtung habe ich geprüft, ich habe ja die KL6811, bei Beckhoff ist die Verdrahtung wie folgt aufgeführt:




Ich habe das m.E. auch richtig gemacht, gehe direkt von +DALI und -DALI (Klemme 1 und 5) auf meine Klemmblöcke für DALI+ und DALI-:





Ich versuche mir gerade Leihweise DALI Vorschaltgeräte von anderen Herstellern zu beschaffen, um das Ganze damit mal testen zu können.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Fozzy (8 Mai 2018)

Also deine Verkabelung ist richtig. 

Hatte genau das selbe Problem. Habe es dann irgendwann über KS2000 aufgegeben und mit der (Lunatone) Hersteller Dongle gemacht. Läuft damit wunderbar.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 Mai 2018)

Hallo Forum,

Fozzy scheint Recht zu haben, die KL6811 ist mit der KS2000 dazu nicht in der Lage. Habe nun ein Tridonic Vorschaltgerät (28000672) an den DALI gehangen und das wird auch nicht erkannt.

Ich warte auf mein Urlaubsgeld, dann leg ich mir auch so n blöden Dongle zu -.-'

:sb7: Beckhoff, why do you hurt me so much....


----------



## ohm200x (8 Mai 2018)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Fozzy scheint Recht zu haben, die KL6811 ist mit der KS2000 dazu nicht in der Lage. Habe nun ein Tridonic Vorschaltgerät (28000672) an den DALI gehangen und das wird auch nicht erkannt.
> 
> ...



Hab die Post nicht mehr alle im Kopf. 
Hast du schon mal „nur ein Gerät“ am Bus gehabt?

Ich bin wie gesagt auch DALI Neuling und hab es dennoch mit der KS2000 ans laufen bekommen. 

Hab Dimmer von Lunatone mit der KS2000 zum fliegen bekommen. 

Evtl. hilft es. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 Mai 2018)

Hi ohm,

Danke für deinen Tipp, habe ich auch leider schon ausprobiert 

Du meinst dann wahrscheinlich den Reiter ganz rechts, Einzeladressierung oder so etwas? Das ist auf jeden Fall von mir getestet worden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ohm200x (8 Mai 2018)

Hi,

Jain. Den Tab (Reiter) in der KS200 habe ich grade nicht vor Augen.
Ich meinte einfach mal nur EIN physikalisches Gerät an den Bus hängen. Nicht dass die Treiber / PWM-Teile sich gegenseitig beißen.

Ein kurzen oder sonst dreck aufm Bus haste auch nicht? Mal mit Spannungsmesser gemessen ob was an den Module ankommt?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 Mai 2018)

Ja, habe nur ein DAP04 oder jetzt nur den Tridonic alleine an die Kl6811 gehangen und dann jedes mal Bus gescannt, bzw. zusätzlich eine Einzeladressierung vorgenommen.

Bus Spannung habe ich auch schon gemessen, sind 14.3 V dc drauf, das sollte eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## Fozzy (9 Mai 2018)

Bevor du dir aber einfach ein Dongle zulegst schau wie das evtl Kompatibel ist, meine das nicht jedes Dongle jedes Dali Gerät konfigurieren kann. 

Werde es die Tage mal an einem CX2xxx testen. 
Oder hat das schon wer getestet?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 Mai 2018)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn ich über die KS2000 meine DALI-Devices nicht finde, kann ich den Device-Scan auch über Programmbausteine in TwinCAT 2 durchführen?

Alternativ kann ich mal versuchen, das ganze mit TwinCAT 3 in Betrieb zu nehmen, vielleicht gibt es da ne andere Einstellmaske (?).

Weitere Alternative ist der Aufruf im Kreis der bekannten und befreundeten Elektrounternehmen, ob die nicht n Programmiergerät haben, dass ich mal ne Stunde geliehen haben könnte.


----------



## Fozzy (9 Mai 2018)

Du meinst direkt über die SPS? 
https://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.p...iv2_sample_cx9020.htm&id=13012213212392241738

Werde da anfang nächster Woche mal was testen. 

Ich muss sagen ich bereue es nicht das Lunatone Dongle gekauft zu haben  Kann super easy alles werte in einer Oberfläche einstellen.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 Mai 2018)

Jo, direkt aus dem SPS-Programm heraus. 

Bei Beckhoff gibt es sogar die Bausteine dazu:

z.B. FB_DALIV2AddressingRandomAddressing

Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt bezweifle, dass die Bausteine was anderes machen, als die KS2000...


----------



## ADS_0x1 (10 Mai 2018)

Okay, ich habe das mal ausprobiert... 

Habe die Adressierung durchgeführt (ist ohne Fehler durchgelaufen) und anschließend habe ich noch einmal (mit der KS2000) gescannt: Nix. 
Dann habe ich nach einem Scan-Baustein in TwinCAT gesucht, aber auf die Schnelle keinen gefunden.

Um irgendeine Antwort vom Device zu bekommen, habe ich dann einen Baustein eingefügt, der das aktuelle Dimm-Level ausliest. Habe dann mal ein paar Adressen durchprobiert und bekam den Fehler, dass das Gerät nicht antwortet:





Bin ich nun schlauer? Jo. Die Antwort - also der Fehler - des Bausteins sind plausibel, er gibt keinen kompletten Fehler raus, sondern lediglich, dass der Teilnehmer nicht erreicht werden kann. 

Hat es mir geholfen? Nein. Denn die Adressierung funktioniert einfach nicht... Da dieser Schritt schon nicht klappt kann ich immer noch nicht ausschließen, ob die Klemme hin ist, meine Art diese zu programmieren oder die Vorschaltgeräte (wobei ich letztere ausschließe, denn drei auf einmal wäre schon ein großer Zufall...)

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ADS_0x1 (13 Mai 2018)

Am Freitag hatte ich mir gedacht: Och Mensch, pack die Überstunden aus und mach frei. Da hatte ich also mal Zeit mit dem Beckhoff Support zu telefonieren. Dieser hat sich richtig Mühe gegeben und mich per Telefon und Teamviewer supported. Ergebnis: Wir vermuten, dass die Karte einen weg hat. Er hat zwar mit dem Beckhoff eigenen PLC-Programm Daten senden und empfangen können, leider waren diese weder plausibel, noch in der Lage, die angeschlossenen Vorschaltgeräte zu adressieren oder auszulesen. Mist.

Das einzige, was noch sein könnte: Die Vorschaltgeräte seien alles DALI2 Vorschaltgeräte, was die Klemme allerdings nicht unterstützt, dazu müsste ich die "neue" KL6821 haben. 

Irgendjemand andere Inputs?


----------



## Fozzy (14 Mai 2018)

Wäre Interessant ob die Klemme mit adressierten Vorschaltgeräten klar kommt. 

Evtl mal den Shop kontaktieren wo du die Vorschaltgeräte bezogen hast ob die diese adressieren können.


----------



## Fozzy (14 Mai 2018)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## MasterOhh (16 Mai 2018)

Also wir haben auch die KL6811 mit den DAP-04 im Einsatz und haben keinerlei Probleme. Ich kann die Lampen sowohl über KS2000 als auch über mein SPS-Programm ansteuern, auslesen und konfigurieren. 
Ich würde daher auch erstmal darauf tippen, das deine günstig bei EBay erworbene Klemme defekt ist. 

Was zu beachten ist, meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man nicht mit KS2000 UND der SPS auf die Klemme zugreifen, das funktioniert bei mir nicht. Wenn ich KS2000 nutze, muss ich entweder die Verknüpfungen zur Klemme deaktivieren oder die SPS in den Config-Modus versetzten.

Beim Neu-Adressieren der Vorschaltgeräte ist es egal ob diese schon eine Kurzadresse haben oder nicht. Vorhandene Adressen werden gelöscht und mit einer neuen überschrieben.


----------



## Fozzy (17 Mai 2018)

Also ich habe es jetzt auch mir KS2000 (5.0.0.0) bei meinem Testaufbau mit einem CX9020 ans laufen bekommen. 
(DALI Gerät ist ein Lunatone LED Dimmer). 


Habe über dem System Manager Twincat im KonfigModus neu gestartet, die E/A Geräte neugeladen und den Free RUN *NICHT *aktiviert.

Mit aktivierten Free Run lief es nicht und KS2000 ist teilweise abgestürzt.


Wenn ich die Spannungsversorgung des DALI Gerätes abnehme, wird ein DALI Gerät erkannt aber bei allen Werten steht "?"


----------



## ADS_0x1 (24 Mai 2018)

Feedback von mir: 

Heute die KL6821 verbaut, im Konfig Modus mit der KS2000 DALI Scan durchgeführt, Neuadressierung vorgenommen, TwinCAT 2 geupdated (da ich den Baustein FB_KL6821Communication nicht in meiner Bibliothek hatte), Kommunikation programmiert, Dimmer programmiert - alles läuft...

Danke an alle, die versucht haben, mir zu helfen. Auch ein großes Lob an den Beckhoff - Support, der wirklich viel und lange bei mir rumgedoktort hat.


----------

